# I wanna start a dermestid beetle colony but how?



## koolkid98 (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay so i have been woundering how do you start a dermestid colony?I have found some in my house[they look like this http://www.extension.umn.edu/gardeninfo/insectgallery/images/insects/larderbeetle2_400px.jpg
so im thinking it is a larder beetle can these make great colonies?If so how many would you need?I only ever see the adults every now and then i hope i can find more[i see them lots in the spring around may-june]What kind of inclosure do they need?What do they eat?Do they need substrate?Any personal information is welcome.


----------



## koolkid98 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone??????


----------



## Matt K (Jul 4, 2009)

You may want to use the search function on this forum, this topic has been covered many many many times.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi demon welcome here is a site i have found that helped me out a lot in starting a dermestid colony.BTW if you do in fact have dermestes Lardaruis{sp} they seem to injoy gold fish crackers.
http://www.ummz.lsa.umich.edu/mammal/dermestid.html


----------



## koolkid98 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks bhoeschcod btw do you have first hand experince with dermestids?If so what species do you keep?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes i do in fact have experince with dermestids.I keep larder beetles as that is the common species around here.I keep mine in a kritter keeper i use paper towels and goldfish crackers as substrate.I feed mine cat food and dead insects.


----------

